# 

## marcin_budowniczy

Witam
Kurcze mam drzewo i chcę wiedzieć ile to jest kubików? 
przykład:
Długość 10m./średnica 0,5m. jak to przeliczyć na m3 (kubiki)?  :oops:  
Dziękuję
Moze ktoś poda obliczenie na przykładzie... 
Będę bardzo wdzięczny

----------


## nesia

Wg moich obliczeń to jest 1,96 metra sześciennego a to mniej więcej 3 metry przestrzenne drewna.

----------


## Ala28

Wiatj Marcin,

według mnie trzeba obliczyć pole, czyli Pi r do kwadratu, gdzie r to promień. Na Twoim przykładzie 3,14 * (0,25)2 = 0,19625, następnie mnożymy to przez długość *10 to daje 1,96 m3.

mam nadzieje,że pomogłam
pozdrawiam,
ala

----------


## Boowa

niezły poziom marcin prezentujesz...
idź do najbliższej szkoły, niech woźny skieruje cie do którejs z 4-tych klas, a tam dzieci ci to policzą..

----------


## rafałek

Chodzi Ci o wyliczenie drewna tartacznego czy stosowego?
W stosowym z obmiaru stosu wyliczysz mp i stosując właściwy zamiennik wyliczasz m3. Przy drewnie  tartacznym stosujesz tablice gdzie przy określonej długości i średnicy masz masę w m3. Możesz też użyć wzorów ksylometrycznych (taka ładna nazwa). Pamiętaj, że mierzymy średnicę bez kory, jesli masz sztukę spłąszczoną to wykonujesz pomiar krzyżowy i wyliczasz średnią. Mam też gotowy arkusz w EXCELU do wyliczania. Poszukam i podam link jeśli chcesz. Co do potrąceń na korę to możesz w miejscu pomiaru korować (w takim przypadku nikt nie podważy tego pomiaru) lub stosować tablice gdzie są podane potrącenia w zależności od gatunku i średnicy w korze.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Dziękuję Ala, byłem blisko  :Smile: 
Rafałek - zrobiłem pomiar bez kory i uwzględniłem krzyżowy pomiar średnicy. 
Średnicę drzew też wyliczyłem ze średniej grubości drzewa.
Proszę o ten link jak wpadnie Tobie w ręce 
Dziękuje

----------


## rafałek

Obiecane linki:

Kubikowanie
Potrącenia na korę

L - długość w metrach
d - średnica w cm mierzona w połowie długości
Wyniki zaokrąglone do 2 miejsc po przecinku czyli tyle ile robi się w LP
Jesli jesteś zainteresowany to mogę jeszcze wrzucić PN na drewno wielkowymiarowe (chyba, że potrzebna inna)

Jeśli lubisz zagadki i inne ciekawostki to możesz sprawdziś coś co się nazywa paradoksem ksylometrycznym. Polega on na tym, że masa jednej długiej sztuki jest różna od masy np 2 jej części mierzonych osobno.

----------


## Aggi

> niezły poziom marcin prezentujesz...
> idź do najbliższej szkoły, niech woźny skieruje cie do którejs z 4-tych klas, a tam dzieci ci to policzą..


Chyba bardziej chwalebne jest umieć przyznać się do swojej niewiedzy, niż zgrywać wszystkowiedzącego bufona....

----------


## pattaya

Odbierałem dzisiaj więźbę w tartaku i powiedzieli,żeby liczyć drzewox0,7=drewno po obróbce.

----------


## rafałek

> Odbierałem dzisiaj więźbę w tartaku i powiedzieli,żeby liczyć drzewox0,7=drewno po obróbce.


Tak i jest to wartość standardowa. Pomyśl teraz o tych 30% które zostają... w przypadku gdy przecierasz włąsne drewno z tych 30% możesz mieć łaty, kontrłaty i deski. Jakość będzie różna (oflisy i zróżnicowana długość, ale wbrew pozorom wychodzi tego sporo (lecz nie 30%). Jeśli drewno do przetarcia będzie małozbieżyste (zbliżone do walca) to użytek może bć większy niż te 70%. Dużo też zależy od umiejętności osoby przecierającej...

----------


## pattaya

I od chęci bądź motywacji  :big grin:

----------


## Dominik!

> Wg moich obliczeń to jest 1,96 metra sześciennego a to mniej więcej 3 metry przestrzenne drewna.


Nie jest tak, że m3 jest równy metrowi przestrzennemu. Metr przestrzenny drewna to co innego - jest to ok. 0,65m3, ale dokładnie nie pamiętam.

----------


## pattaya

Co to jest metr przestrzenny?[/quote]

----------


## Dominik!

Wiem tylko tyle - dreno opałowe - np. kawałki mierzy się właśnie w metrach przestrzennych tzn. mierzy się nie poukladane kawałki drewna, tylko rzucone "na kupę". Pczywiście chodzi tu o małe kawałki drewna. Wiem, że jakaś norma określa dokładnie jaka to część m3, ale nie znam jej.

----------


## Kubek

Witam    :smile: 
W metrach sześciennych raczej mierzy się drewno wielkowymiarowe tj. dłużyce, a w metrach przestrzennych "mp" drewno srednio i drobnowymiarowe (karpina, drągowizna, gałęzie, porąbana dłużyca w klocki). Metr przestrzenny to luźno ułożone drewno wraz z zawartymi między nim powietrzem. Im drewno mniejszego formatu tym więcej metrów przestrzennych z metra sześciennego. Przeliczników jest bardzo dużo zależnych od klasy, gatunku drzewa i wymiaru. Zainteresowanych przelicznikami m3/mp zapraszam do odwiedzenia stron Lasów Państwowych. Drewno opałowe (np kominkowe, opałowe budowlane) powinno sprzedawać się na kg. Sprzedawanie w mp daje 100 sposobów na naciągnięcie kupującego.

----------


## rafałek

> Witam   
> W metrach sześciennych raczej mierzy się drewno wielkowymiarowe tj. dłużyce, a w metrach przestrzennych "mp" drewno srednio i drobnowymiarowe (karpina, drągowizna, gałęzie, porąbana dłużyca w klocki). Metr przestrzenny to luźno ułożone drewno wraz z zawartymi między nim powietrzem. Im drewno mniejszego formatu tym więcej metrów przestrzennych z metra sześciennego. Przeliczników jest bardzo dużo zależnych od klasy, gatunku drzewa i wymiaru. Zainteresowanych przelicznikami m3/mp zapraszam do odwiedzenia stron Lasów Państwowych. Drewno opałowe (np kominkowe, opałowe budowlane) powinno sprzedawać się na kg. Sprzedawanie w mp daje 100 sposobów na naciągnięcie kupującego.


Nie jest to do końca prawdą. Ale od początku:
o pomiarze, obliczaniu miąższości i cechowaniu drewna mówi PN-92/D-95000.
Wyróżniamy następujące sposoby pomiaru drewna:
- w sztukach pojedyńczo: drewno klasy WA, WB, WC, WD i grupy S1
- w sztukach grupowo: Drewno grupy S3b
- w stosach: drewno grupy S2a, S2b, S3a, S4, M1, M2 i karpina
- wg masy (wagi)
- w pojemnikach.
Wprowadzono również w normie pojęcie *jednostki pomocniczej* do pomiaru drewna stosowego (czyli nie całego średniego wymiaru) - metr przestrzenny o symbolu m3(p).
W praktyce piszemy po prostu mp.

Miąższość (masę) drewna stosowego oblicza się w m3. Ma podstawie pomiaru stosu wylicza się początkowo jego całkowitą objętość w m3(p) - (metr przestrzenny), a następnie przelicza na m3 korzystając z zamienników (*Link do zamienników*).
Zamienniki stosuje się przy wyliczeniu miąższości stosów ustawianych na gruncie i forwarderach (to są takie ciągniki do zrywki drewna (przewożenia po lesie)    :cool:  ).
Miąższość surowca drzewnego mierzonego w stosach na gruncie oblicza się w m3 wg wzorów:

V=Vp*x - dla stosu zwykłego
V=Vp*x*0,75 dla stosu krzyżowego
Vp=l*s*h
gdzie:
Vp - objętość stosu w m3(p) - metr przestrzenny
x - współczynnik zamienny (ling do tablicy powyżej w tekście)
l - długość stosu w [m]
s - miąższość stosu (tu chodzi o długość wałka w stosie   :big grin:  ) w [m]
h - wysokość stosu w [m]
Warto tu zauważyć rolę współczynnika 0,75 przy stosie krzyżowym. Jeśli wam ktoś sprzeda drewno gdzie warstwy będą ułożone na krzyż to masę m3(p) - metr przestrzenny należy wymnożyć przez ten współczynnik i przez zamiennik z tablicy i dopiero to da nam m3 stosu.

Po co metr przestrzenny i m3? Metr przestrzenny jak już wiecie jest jednostką pomocniczą ułatwiającą określenie masy (wynika z obmiaru w naturze) jednak taki pomiar zawiera korę i przestrzenie między włąkami, a za korę i powietrze nikt by nie chciał płacić   :Wink2:  . Do tego ta masa to nie masa drewna tylko masa drewna + kora + powietrze.
W praktyce m3(p) - metr przestrzenny - już nie jest stosowany więc za bardzo nie wiem czemu tak go się obawiacie. Jeśli kupicie drewno na asygnatę u leśniczego to da Wam (powinien) asygnatę drukowaną gdzie macie i masy i ceny za m3. Jeśli kupice w nadleśnictwie to dostaniecie paragon lub fakturę gdzie też macie m3 (na fakturze dodatkowo są m3(p)   :cool:  ).

Jeszcze raz podkreślam, że jednostka m3(p) - metr przestrzenny nie jest związany z rodzajem drewna (wielko, średnio czy małowymiarowe) lecz ze sposobem odbiórki/pomiaru tegoż w lesie.

Jeśli ktoś ma pytania lub wątpliwości to chętnie pomogę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

Tak się jeszcze zastanawiam czy nie przydał by się osobny wątek poświęcony tylko drewnu. Wytrzymałości różnych gatunków, gęstości, przeliczenia, PN itp. Do tego przydały by się jakieś normy na tarcice (deski itp.). Uważacie, że może się to przydać?

----------


## MaBi

1. A jak mierzy się drewno kominkowe czy też są różne jednostki czy nie? 2. Jak można sprawdzić czy dostałem tyle drewna ile powinien?

----------


## rafałek

> 1. A jak mierzy się drewno kominkowe czy też są różne jednostki czy nie? 2. Jak można sprawdzić czy dostałem tyle drewna ile powinien?


Drewno kominkowe jest drewnem stosowym (odbieranym w stosach) nie przypuszczam by ktoś palił tartaczką. Czyli wykonujesz obmiar stodu i z tego (wysokość*szerokość*długość) otrzymujesz wynik w m3(p) - metrach przestrzennych. Ten wynik traktujesz zamiennikiem z tablicy (gdzieś w tekście powyżej jest link) i otrzymujesz wynik w m3. Jeśli stos był przekładany możesz otrzymać  wynik z lekką róznicą (róznica w dokłądności ułożenia). Jeśli drewno masz pocięte w klocki lub porąbane to sprawa jest dużo gorsza. Możesz wyjść z objętości i uzyskać wynik w m3(p), ale może być on mocno zniekształcony bo drewno pocięte będzie się inaczej układać niż w wałkach. Nigdy się nie zastanawiałem jak wielkie to mogą być różnice - jeśli klocki ułoży się bardzo ściśle to wynik wykdze mniejszy, jeśli bardzo pozorżuca to ilość metrów przestrzennych wzrośnie. To samo dotyczy drewna przywiezionego w wałkach. Jeśli ktoś wam tak sprzedaje, a nie byliście przy załadunku czyli nie widzieliście stosu początkowego, to drewno po rozłądowaniu powinno się ułożyć w stos o wysokości 1m i z obmiaru takiego powinny wam wyjść m3(p) - metry przestrzenne. Jeśli tą wartość podzielicie przez włąściwy zamiennik to powinniście dojść do *przybliżonej* masy w m3. Jeśli załądunek i rozładunek odbywa się mechanicznie to ilość drewna może wzrosnąć - mechanicznie tródniej ułożyć stos tak zwarty jak ręcznie... Jeśli masa mniej więcej się zgadza a "kupka" jest najeżona i bardzo luźna (obejrzyjcie jak to wygląda w lesie) to może zachodzić podejrzenie, że ktoś was chce orżnąć. Stos powinien być ścisły i taki powinien dać masę zbliżoną do tego co kupujecie.
Jeśli coś nie jest jasne mogę tłumaczyć dalej...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MaBi

Drewno porabane a więc ta gorsza sytuacja ale niezależnie od tego mam pytanie:
jak się w praktyce sprzedaje/kupuje drewno kominkowe - chodzi mi o jednostki już u klienta. 
Chociaż może od początku opiszę sytuację:
zamawiam drewno do kominka porąbane i teraz - jak (jakie jednostki) "mój drwal" kupuje w lesie drewno przeznaczone do kominka, bo chyba powinienem go tak samo policzyć a może jeżeli jest ono po porąbaniu załadowane/ułożone na samochód recznie w miarę kulturalnie to powinienem obmierzyć burty i dać sobie spokój z przelicznikami?

----------


## rafałek

Twój "drwal" powinien Ci przynieść asygnatę jaką dostał. Jest to zabezpieczenie dla Ciebie na wypadek, gdyby ktoś chciał ciebie sprawdzić, Oczywiście możesz powiedzieć, że kupiłeś od niego, ale... zawsze jest jakieś ale - on może się wyprzeć (wątpię, by płacił podatki z tytułu przerobu i sprzedaży drewna). Wybrniesz z sytuacji, ale może to być dla ciebie nieprzyjemne. Ma asygnacie  masz na 100% m3. Jeśli jest to astgnata wypisana ręcznie (mogą się takie przytrafić) to powinna mieć ilość drewna w m3 oraz niekiedy pisze się jeszcze m3(p). m3(p) jak wiadmomo powstaje z obmiaru. Porównanie tego do obmiaru przyczepy z drewnem powinno być mniejsze, ale nie koniecznie, wynika to ze sposobu ułożenia porąbanego drewna. Tródno mi powiedzieć jakie mogą być różnice, ale w przypadku metrów przestrzennych (m3(p)) nie powinny być znaczące.
Wydaje mi się, że samo domaganie się dokumentu sprzedaży zmobilizuje sprzedającego pośrednika do uczciwości... Jeśli nie dostarczy Ci żadnego dokumentu, to różnie można o nim myśleć... Na asygnacie będzie numer lub numery stosów. Te same numery (plastikowe tabliczki - koloru czerwonego w przypadku drewna z lasów państwowych) powinny się znajdować na wałkach. Oczywiście nie wszystkich tylko na jednym wybranym jedna tabliczka. Mało tego, jeśli drewno pochodzi z lasów prywatnych to też powinno mieć jakiś numerek. Na takie drewno wystawia się *Świadectwo legalności*. Jest to dokument który zaświadcza, że drewno faktycznie pochodzi z jakiegoś prywatnego lasu...

----------


## MaBi

Przed chwilą rozmawiałem z nadleśnictwem (nawet dwoma) i dowiedziałem się, że w lesie kupuje się drewno mierzone w m3(p)   :ohmy:

----------


## rafałek

Tak, m3(p) jest jednostką sprzedażną bo taką najłatwiej poddać kontroli przez kupującego, jednak podstawową jednostką magazynową (jedyną) jest m3. Zapytaj ich jaka jednostka będzie na asygnacie wystawionej przez leśniczego z rejestratora? Jeśli trafisz na osobę tym się zajmującą to powie ci, że będzie to m3   :big grin: 
postaram sie jutro zamieścić skan asygnaty drukowanej przez leśniczego i takiej jaką wypisuje się ręcznie...

----------


## MaBi

Dzięki za dotychczasowe informacje i czekam na skany

----------


## rafałek

Obiecane skany:

Asygnata drukowana

Asygnata ręczna

----------


## MaBi

Dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## rafałek

Zauważ, że na asygnacie drukowanej przez leśniczego jedyna masa jaka jest jest podawana w m3. to samo dotyczy ceny. U nas m3(p) podajemy na asygnacie ręcznej jedynie dla wygody kupującego. Jest to dla niego jednostka bardziej naturalna.
Program do drukowania asygnat jest jeden w całęj polsce. No chyba, że trafisz na nadleśnictwo które będzie testować jakąś nową wersję. Wersja programu jest na górze każdego dokumentu. Tu niestety jest niedoskanowana. Na górze znajduje się też dokłądna data i czas wystawienia dokumentu. Asygnaty są drukowane na drukarkach igłowych lub termicznych i przy tych ostatnich trzeba zwracać szczególną uwagę na przechowywanie, a już na pewno jak się pogniotą nie prasować...   :Lol:  

Jeśli są jeszcze jakieś pytania chętnie odpowiem.

----------


## MaBi

Zauważyłem to od razu i tak też pomyslałem - jeszcze raz serdeczne dzięki za bardzo wnikliwe wyjasnienie zagadnień związanych z drewnem. Zastanawiam się jak będę pytał o asygnatę to ilu się wystraszy i podziekuje za współpracę.
A odbiegając trochę od tematu- ciekawi mnie jak to jest w przypadku lasów prywatnych aby zgodnie z prawem sprzedać drewno - tzn co musi zrobić właściciel aby uzyskać świadectwo legalności o którym pisałeś, kto układa te drewno, kto mierzy itd.

----------


## rafałek

> A odbiegając trochę od tematu- ciekawi mnie jak to jest w przypadku lasów prywatnych aby zgodnie z prawem sprzedać drewno - tzn co musi zrobić właściciel aby uzyskać świadectwo legalności o którym pisałeś, kto układa te drewno, kto mierzy itd.


Już tłumaczę.

W przypadku lasów prywatnych drewno odbiera i wystawia świadectwo legalności:

1. Leśniczy jeśli ma w obowiązkach "opiekę" nad lasami prywatnymi, albo
2. Pracownik nadleśnictwa który się zajmuje lasami prywatnymi, albo
3. Pracownik starostwa (albo gminy - już nie pamiętam) który zajmuje się lasami prywatnymi.

Aby robili to pracownicy nadleśnictwa to z nadleśnictwem powinna być podpisana umowa (przez gminę lub starostwo - nie pamiętam) i zapewnione pieniądze. 

Drewno układa ten kto je wyrabia...

----------


## MaBi

> W przypadku lasów prywatnych drewno odbiera i wystawia świadectwo legalności ...


Czyli nie można kupić drewna bezpośrednio od właściciela lasu tylko zawsze od osoby "reprezentujacej leśnictwo"?[/quote]

----------


## rafałek

Nie - kupujesz od właściciela i to się z nim dogadujesz. Osoba wystawiająca świadectwo jest osobą trzecią zapewniającą niezależność. Jeśli by każdy mógł sobie bez żadnej ewidencji wystawić takie świadectwo to jaki miało by to sens. Masz las, wycinasz trochę u siebie, trochę u sąsiada i wystawiasz na wszystko dokument, że pochodzi od ciebie... To by nie miało sensu. A tak najpierw dostajesz zgodę (lub nakaz) wykonania zabiegu pielęgnacyjnego lub pozwolenia na wyrąb (jeśli drzewostan ma wiek rębności to czysta formalność, jeśli nie to też są przepisy które w sytuacjach losowych na to zezwalają). Potem Jest kontrola czy wszystko wykonano zgodnie ze sztuką, potem się drewno legalizuje i wystawia dokument. Potem właściciel może robić z nim co chce... Jesli kupisz od prywatnego, a on nic nie ma, w tym samym czasie ktoś gdzieś ukradnie drewno (do tego podobne), a Ciebie złąpią... przykre to mogą być doświadczenia...

----------

